# Sirius XM Holdings (SIRI)



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

I've ran a couple searches and there doesn't appear to be a thread on SIRI yet. That surprises me.

I currently have a position, but I'm not too sure how I feel about this one. I am only looking to trade, and not looking to hold long term and I do not believe their business model is sustainable. I don't think they can continuously have exponential growth, as there will eventually be a point of decline unless they come out with something else to offer customers.

I am looking to exit my position as it is tying up capital, but I do not wish to exit quite at the current price. I feel like this stock really wants to push itself up to $3.50, but it's just bobbing along in the same sort of range. It doesn't really suffer when the market suffers, but it can't seem to push itself ahead. Yesterday, the stock hit $3.39 and the Ask Size relative to the Bid Size was insane. Does anybody else own this/anyone watching it?

Key points

_Pros:_
- High volume/liquidity
- Low share price
- Decent volatility

NEW YORK, July 29, 2014 /PRNewswire/ --

Revenue Exceeds $1.0 Billion, Up 10% From Second Quarter of 2013
Net Income of $120 Million
Adjusted EBITDA Grows 31% to a Record $370 Million
Free Cash Flow Increases 42% to a Record $335 Million
Share Repurchases Exceed $1.6 Billion in 2014
2014 Financial Guidance Raised

SiriusXM announced second quarter 2014 financial and operating results, including revenue of $1.035 billion, up 10% from the second quarter 2013. Net income was $120 million, or $0.02 per diluted share, in the second quarter of 2014.


----------

